# Chicago Open 2010



## JBCM627 (Dec 7, 2009)

The Chicago Open 2010 will take place on February 6, 2010 in Arlington Heights, IL, USA. Check out the Chicago Open 2010 website for more information and registration. Please register as soon as you know you will be able to make it.

Props to Kevin for getting something together in Chicago... it is about time


----------



## Carson (Dec 7, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Props to Kevin for getting something together in Chicago... it is about time



Indeed it is...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmm I think I would need to have a more definite idea of the likelihood of clock and multiBLD before I commit to making this trip.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 7, 2009)

If I register now can I change the events I am taking place in?


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 7, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> If I register now can I change the events I am taking place in?


If you register on CubingUSA, yes


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 7, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Hmm I think I would need to have a more definite idea of the likelihood of clock and multiBLD before I commit to making this trip.



Clock, perhaps. Multi-BLD? I'd say low. We don't have the venue for that long, and to tkae a full hour (plus prep) to run the event would be difficult.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 7, 2009)

Bryan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm I think I would need to have a more definite idea of the likelihood of clock and multiBLD before I commit to making this trip.
> ...



Who would use the full hour besides Mike? Anything over 10 minutes would be an epic failure for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



I could promise to do a (relatively) tiny number of cubes, keeping my solve below a half hour, if it helps.

But I'd rather do big cubes BLD, if I had a choice - it's much more fun for me.

Still, I'll do whatever events you hold - I'll be there no matter what - Chicago's too close for us to miss.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 7, 2009)

I have another question: If I wanted to do 3x3, OH, and 3x3BLD, would I have to use 3 different cubes?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I have another question: If I wanted to do 3x3, OH, and 3x3BLD, would I have to use 3 different cubes?



No, you can use whatever cube you want for each event, and use the same cube for all three if that's what you want to do.

If this is your first competition, I highly recommend you read the Competitor Tutorial on CubingUSA, and also follow the links there, especially the one with the WCA Regulations. Then you'll mostly know what you can and can't do. Then relax and have fun - it'll be a great time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2009)

maybe... just maybe.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> maybe... just maybe.



Ale8 says yes.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> maybe... just maybe.



Make it to Detroit and i will drive you the rest of the way*.


*Open to WR holders only.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 7, 2009)

I might go. I have cousins in Chicago I could stay with so yeahhh


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm there, I might add pyraminx if I get one.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I can go, but not completely fo sho.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 7, 2009)

Question: If I sign up for ex 5 events. And I get a new puzzle like pyraminx (I have one but it's crappy) when I get there or possibly before, can I add on events im participating in someway?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 7, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Question: If I sign up for ex 5 events. And I get a new puzzle like pyraminx (I have one but it's crappy) when I get there or possibly before, can I add on events im participating in someway?



You can update your registration if you have a CubingUSA account. Registration closes on the Wednesday before the competition. One that day, you cannot add anymore events. This is so that we can finalize the schedule and make any adjustments we need (like limits).

We (the organizers) are planning out things months in advance. The least you could do is plan out 5 days in advance.


----------



## darthyody (Dec 7, 2009)

PLEASE add 7x7 to the events. That and 3x3 are the only two e ventsthat I was really looking forward to. If not, oh well but please consider it.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 7, 2009)

darthyody said:


> PLEASE add 7x7 to the events. That and 3x3 are the only two e ventsthat I was really looking forward to. If not, oh well but please consider it.





Bryan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm I think I would need to have a more definite idea of the likelihood of clock and multiBLD before I commit to making this trip.
> ...


----------



## KevinK (Dec 7, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Hmm I think I would need to have a more definite idea of the likelihood of clock and multiBLD before I commit to making this trip.



I was actually considering cutting 4x4 and/or 5x5 to have multiBLD, but I decided not to do that. Of the events in the potential events category, I think that we are most likely to have Clock just because of you. So first is clock and second (if we have time) is multiBLD. I doubt that we'll have Master Magic... I don't see the reason to print out certificates for top three places if only about three people will participate in Master Magic. I think that MM will only be held if we've already held multiBLD.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 7, 2009)

lol.
This happens to be the exact date in which I got Science Olympiad 

Ah well, my spirit shall be there...but maybe I'll go to the Indiana one.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 7, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> lol.
> This happens to be the exact date in which I got Science Olympiad
> 
> Ah well, my spirit shall be there...but maybe I'll go to the Indiana one.



Haha, I've had to miss two competitions for Science Olympiad this past year -- one for regionals, and one for state. In spirit, I'll be rooting for your school. I hope to meet you at the Indiana competition.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Good job Kevin. I'll most likely be there, Hope I can average about 20 seconds and get a sub 19 single. I'll probably do 2x2, 3x3, maybe 4x4, maybe OH, magic and pyraminx. Now can someone please arrange a Wisconsin Open? lol


----------



## blah (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll go only if Chicago is in Kentucky. _East_ Kentucky.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 8, 2009)

Sucks for you then.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 8, 2009)

JackJ said:


> Now can someone please arrange a Wisconsin Open? lol



You could.

Let's hope I get a sub-15.9 single & become top in state!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 8, 2009)

Is anyone bringing anything to trade?

EDIT: Oops, double post.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 8, 2009)

Me. If my store goes well, I could also bring cubes from there.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 8, 2009)

blah said:


> I'll go only if Chicago is in Kentucky. _East_ Kentucky.



I laughed so hard when I read that and saw your new signature.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 8, 2009)

No megaminx? D=


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking at the preregistered list I am now much more tempted to try and make it. Transportation and lodging looks tricky though. I'd probably take the megabus, and I can most likely stay with some friends at Northwestern, but I have no ideas beyond that. Public Transportation from Northwestern to the venue is almost 2 hours. :/ Can anyone help me out?


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 8, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Looking at the preregistered list I am now much more tempted to try and make it. Transportation and lodging looks tricky though. I'd probably take the megabus, and I can most likely stay with some friends at Northwestern, but I have no ideas beyond that. Public Transportation from Northwestern to the venue is almost 2 hours. :/ Can anyone help me out?


I may be picking Toby up from Northwestern depending on my situation, or from a bus stop along the way. Or you and him could split a Taxi. It is about a half hour drive to Northwestern.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> But I'd rather do big cubes BLD, if I had a choice - it's much more fun for me.



I'd come if there were a ton of BLD events and whatnot.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 9, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> But I do not need a 4x4 :fp. Make and offer.



How much would you be selling them for then?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Ispinz how do I find you at the comp?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

Umm....... red quiksilver shirt?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmm okay


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2009)

wow, i might come if my firends would come with me


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 14, 2009)

This might be my first comp. i go to 
Im so excited xD


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 14, 2009)

Blake4512 said:


> This might be my first comp. i go to
> Im so excited xD



same here bro, my first comp  i might go


----------



## Carson (Dec 15, 2009)

How much for a skewb? I don't necessarily need one, but if you are going to have one for a reasonable price, I would consider it.


----------



## RyanO (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome, I'll be there! 

I guess I need to start practicing my OH and get my pyraminx sub 9.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2010)

I shall be there now.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I shall be there now.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 5, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I shall be there now.



Really? I thought with Drexel on the same day, you'd be going to that one.

Should be a good one with Dan and Waris.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2010)

LOLOLOL DREXEL. The events at drexel are pitiful, and my grandparents live in chicago.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 7, 2010)

There's a good possibility we'll have Haiyan cubes at the Chicago Open for people to test out, and some people will be taking them home.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone intersted in doing a Team Double-BLD with Drexel?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=303997#post303997


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Anyone intersted in doing a Team Double-BLD with Drexel?
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=303997#post303997



I would! Sounds very interesting, we could start trying out regulations there.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> There's a good possibility we'll have Haiyan cubes at the Chicago Open for people to test out, and some people will be taking them home.



Do you mean like a prize for winners in events?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > There's a good possibility we'll have Haiyan cubes at the Chicago Open for people to test out, and some people will be taking them home.
> ...



Prize in some events, and we may just have a flat out drawing.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



New conversation: I registered, and what happens if I don't show up? Will all of my solves be DNS?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> New conversation: I registered, and what happens if I don't show up? Will all of my solves be DNS?



We just won't enter you into the WCA database.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2010)

if you don't show up, you don't get any results from the competition. Pre-registration is just a courtesy to the organizers so they can prepare ahead of time.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Pre-registration is just a courtesy to the organizers so they can prepare ahead of time.



Which means you might want to tell the organizers beforehead if you are not going to show up. Organizers usually don't like the "he/she just didn't show up" case. (Which is reasonable.)


----------



## Carson (Jan 10, 2010)

> New conversation: I registered, and what happens if I don't show up?


We drive to your house and break all of your cubes... and kick your dog.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

Carson said:


> > New conversation: I registered, and what happens if I don't show up?
> 
> 
> We drive to your house and break all of your cubes... and kick your dog.



This is why no-show's take up so much of the organizer's time.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 10, 2010)

Do we pick our partners for Team BLD, or are they assigned?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 11, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Do we pick our partners for Team BLD, or are they assigned?



You'll want find to your own partner to make sure you use the same names.


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 11, 2010)

Will anybody happen to drive through or very extremely close to Vincennes, In? If so, I'D APPRECIATE A LIFT?!?!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 11, 2010)

Carson said:


> > New conversation: I registered, and what happens if I don't show up?
> 
> 
> We drive to your house and break all of your cubes... and kick your dog.



I don't have a dog.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2010)

How big is the venue? I hope it's not crowded...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 12, 2010)

I know..... There is probably going to be 50 people.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2010)

Would anyone be able to give 3 people a ride to and from the venue? We would be staying somewhere between/near Chicago's Union Station and the venue, the final location will be whichever is more convenient for whomever is giving us a ride. Close to the station is preferable for us, that way we can walk from there to the motel.


----------



## Overtime (Jan 17, 2010)

Can I register on-site? Do i have to register to just meet people? I'm a little tight on money atm and it'd be nice to meet a few cubers.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 17, 2010)

Overtime said:


> Can I register on-site? Do i have to register to just meet people? I'm a little tight on money atm and it'd be nice to meet a few cubers.



? Do you mean you're going to go but not compete?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 18, 2010)

Overtime said:


> Can I register on-site? Do i have to register to just meet people? I'm a little tight on money atm and it'd be nice to meet a few cubers.


You can register the morning of, but please pre-register in advance if you can. You don't have to pay in advance if you preregister. I hope the fee isn't a deterrent... it isn't that high...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Overtime said:
> 
> 
> > Can I register on-site? Do i have to register to just meet people? I'm a little tight on money atm and it'd be nice to meet a few cubers.
> ...



I can pay in cash right...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Overtime said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure you can *only* pay in cash.

Anyway, if anyone is going to make a Popbuying order, can someone get me a 2x3x3 and give me it at the comp? I can pay or trade a reasonable amount.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I'm pretty sure you can *only* pay in cash.



Correct. And while it's not completely necessary, it's good to have exact change. Then checkin is giving them your name and handing them the cash. Done. No looking for change.


----------



## Overtime (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in college and live in a house, there are bills to be paid. I barely scraped by with the last set of bills. I'll try to make it down there, love/miss Chicago, I'll compete if i get paid in time. The fee isn't a deterrent at all, are checks ok?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 21, 2010)

So is lunch provided?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 21, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> So is lunch provided?



I hope it's chicken nuggets.


----------



## Overtime (Jan 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > So is lunch provided?
> ...



Turkey and gravy?


----------



## RyanO (Jan 21, 2010)

I just burned the crap out of the tip of my right index finger so now I can't practice. *sigh* 

On the bright side, my OH times will probably improve a lot between now and the competition.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 22, 2010)

Overtime said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Try pizza.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Overtime said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



I have before, never really liked it except for taco & nacho.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 22, 2010)

You're confusing pizza with Taco Bell.

On a side note we should add a sq-1 combined final, 30s or something.


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You're confusing pizza with Taco Bell.
> 
> On a side note we should add a sq-1 combined final, 30s or something.



I agree. I would like Square-1


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 22, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > You're confusing pizza with Taco Bell.
> ...



I concur.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pizza and drinks will be provided at the competition for $5/person. Money will be accepted during registration.



JustinJ said:


> Square-1


I don't want to speak for Kevin so no guarantees, but:
I think the other potential events will take priority, and if there is extra time and people are good about helping out, I'd say bring a Sq-1 just in case.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You're confusing pizza with Taco Bell.
> 
> On a side note we should add a sq-1 combined final, 30s or something.



No, Taco pizza is obvious & happy joe's had a Nacho pizza special that was awesome.

What will the cut off time be if we have megaminx?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> What will the cut off time be if we have megaminx?



Depends on how things are running and the number of people signed up.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You're confusing pizza with Taco Bell.


There's a taco bell pretty close to the venue if you have a car.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 23, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > You're confusing pizza with Taco Bell.
> ...



I don't 

But I do have working legs and an insatiable hunger for steak quesadillas and chicken burritos.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 23, 2010)

I think Dan and I should hit up White Castle.


----------



## Carson (Jan 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Reading this thread has made me hungry... heading to Taco Bell.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 23, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I think Dan and I should hit up White Castle.



After party.

We could stackmat slider/solve combos and see how everyone does.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 23, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dan and I should hit up White Castle.
> ...



from my perspective, I sure hope shaden was being sarcastic...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

Sucks to be young.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

Sucks to not know what white castle is.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Sucks to not know what white castle is.


http://www.whitecastle.com/

Their burgers give me a headache.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 23, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dan and I should hit up White Castle.
> ...



Dan would win. If it involves cubing and putting food/drink in your mouth quickly then Dan will win. He's basically kirby.


----------



## joemanyeah666 (Jan 23, 2010)

does anyone have an extra stackmat timer that they6 are willing to sell for cheap at the competition?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish i could go here but my mom wont drive me since i live like 6 hours away from there and my dad cant drive me since its tax season


----------



## Bryan (Jan 23, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I wish i could go here but my mom wont drive me since i live like 6 hours away from there and my dad cant drive me since its tax season



Neglecting to put your location will ensure people won't offer you a ride.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2010)

I demand square-1!


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 24, 2010)

Live results should be available at the competition now too:
http://www.cubingusa.com/chicago/results


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 24, 2010)

What?!?!?! It's over?


----------



## Carson (Jan 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> What?!?!?! It's over?



No, that is where the live results will be.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 24, 2010)

Carson said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > What?!?!?! It's over?
> ...



Phew. For a second there I thought it was over.

Where did these "results" come from then?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

Goals for this competition:

2x2x2 - Sub-8
3x3x3 - Sub-20.5
4x4x4 - Sub-1:30
5x5x5 - Sub-3
3x3x3 OH - Sub-50
Pyraminx - Sub-30


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Where did these "results" come from then?



Thankscubing. I'll upload a blank spreadsheet...


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

Shaden: gimme 6pack of ale8 please.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like good weather, 20% chance of precipitation.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Shaden: gimme 6pack of ale8 please.



Yessir.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 3, 2010)

good, i was hoping this didn't turn out like Washington DC Open 2010


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 3, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Shaden: gimme 6pack of ale8 please.
> ...



Yay!


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't wait to go! How is it set up. Stage or tables against wall?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 3, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I can't wait to go! How is it set up. Stage or tables against wall?



We weren't able to secure any tables so all stackmats will be placed on the floor.


----------



## blah (Feb 3, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to go! How is it set up. Stage or tables against wall?
> ...



We weren't able to secure any floors so all stackmats will be placed in the air.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 3, 2010)

blah said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



WHATTTT?!?!?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 3, 2010)

blah said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



We weren't able to secure any air so you should learn to breath in a vacuum.


----------



## Carson (Feb 3, 2010)

blah said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...


We weren't able to secure any stackmats so all competitors will be assigned an abacus and placed on the honors system.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



Don't worry. We do have some pieces of wood that people will hold and we'll put the timers on those. You will get to see the action close up. This also gives people the opportunity to help who say, "But scrambling and judging is too hard." This, you just hold a piece of wood. It's easy.


----------



## Carson (Feb 4, 2010)

Bryan said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Bryan, REALLY BAD news... The lumber mill that had agreed to donate the boards has backed out on us. Do we have a plan B?


----------



## Tyson (Feb 4, 2010)

Carson said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Make the junior cubers crawl on the floor and use their backs for the StackMat surface.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



You realize that this would be too low, right? Lighter volunteers will be the surface, heavier volunteers will hold them by the arms and legs to elevate them.

Reminder to competitors: Since we need 3 additional people per stations, it's critical that everyone helps out. Also, be gentle when stopping the timers.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 4, 2010)

am i the only one that thinks it's sad that i have to use such a convoluted route to get from the university of chicago to the chicago open?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 4, 2010)

Good news! We'll have some Haiyan memory cubes to give away as prizes for certain events and we'll also have some drawings so everyone has a chance to win!


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 4, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Good news! We'll have some Haiyan memory cubes to give away as prizes for certain events and we'll also have some drawings so everyone has a chance to win!



Yay! Will they be prizes for magic?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 5, 2010)

Darn, registration closed, I really wanted to back out of pyraminx. Is there any way I could still not do it (besides not show up).


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Darn, registration closed, I really wanted to back out of pyraminx. Is there any way I could still not do it (besides not show up).


Yes, thanks for saying something.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey I'm going to be there. Sorry I didn't preregister, I haven't had a computer for about two weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 5, 2010)

isaacthecuber said:


> Hey I'm going to be there. Sorry I didn't preregister, I haven't had a computer for about two weeks. Can't wait!


Can you send me the events you are competing in?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 5, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Good news! We'll have some Haiyan memory cubes to give away as prizes for certain events and we'll also have some drawings so everyone has a chance to win!
> ...



Set a WR, we'll give you a Haiyan.

My shipment of Haiyan cubes is going to be divided. Some will be used for Chicago, some will be given to KOII for them to use in their future competitions, and I will keep some for my future competitions. This allows more people a chance to get one.


----------



## mulun (Feb 5, 2010)

Tomorrow?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2010)

mulun said:


> Tomorrow?


----------



## blah (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty high chance I'm not going after all.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 5, 2010)

blah said:


> Pretty high chance I'm not going after all.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2010)

blah said:


> Pretty high chance I'm not going after all.



False.


----------



## blah (Feb 5, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty high chance I'm not going after all.
> ...


Is that snow? :3


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2010)

blah said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Is that an SUV?

Shut up Chester, you're going to Chicago.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



So, see you around 5:00?

Looks scary out there, but maybe I'll still go.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2010)

I am in Chicago, so I will be making the 20 minute trek tomorrow morning


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 6, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Darn, registration closed, I really wanted to back out of pyraminx. Is there any way I could still not do it (besides not show up).
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm in Chicago


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 6, 2010)

I live in Chicago


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm processing my 5x5 WR avg video now. Shall upload when it is ready.


----------



## Faz (Feb 6, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm processing my 5x5 WR avg video now. Shall upload when it is ready.



Win. Sub 1:15 I hope >_>

I heard Anthony got 3.05 avg for 2x2?


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2010)

(1:22.44), (1:10.68), 1:13.06, 1:12.55, 1:14.46


Apparently


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm processing my 5x5 WR avg video now. Shall upload when it is ready.
> ...



what dene said. Anthony was at the Texas competition.
|
v


Dene said:


> (1:22.44), (1:10.68), 1:13.06, 1:12.55, 1:14.46
> 
> 
> Apparently


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

:I did horrible on my 3x3 final, but at least I wasn't last


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 7, 2010)

That was fun.


----------



## Faz (Feb 7, 2010)

Woah, Dan got a 9.02, and a 37:xx 4x4 with Pll parity.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Woah, Dan got a 9.02, and a 37:xx 4x4 with Pll parity.



And 5x5 WR average


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> (1:22.44), (1:10.68), 1:13.06, 1:12.55, 1:14.46
> 
> 
> Apparently



Holy moly. Nicely done, Dan.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

DYK?

• Blah is selling haiyans? ($5,000 a cube)
• My friend tried to convince over 5 people that Erik Akkersdjik, not Feliks Zemdegs has the 4x4x4 wr?
• iSpinz mom looks like Blah when she's wearing a coat? (I mistook her for him 3 times.)


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> DYK?
> 
> • Blah is selling haiyans? ($5,000 a cube)
> • My friend tried to convince over 5 people that Erik Akkersdjik, not Feliks Zemdegs has the 4x4x4 wr?
> *• iSpinz mom looks like Blah when she's wearing a coat? (I mistook her for him 3 times.*)



lolwut?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > DYK?
> ...



That was your mom wasn't it? The woman sitting next to you? It was kind of amusing to listen to her describe the cubes.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you know I sucked at 3x3 final?
Did you know the 5x5 became a hard limit of 2:30 because of the time? I DNFed
Did you know at least 5 cubes were signed by Dan Cohen and he signed my stackmat?
Did you know Dan Cohen is a giant?
Did you know I would have been better if we used the stage behind us to put the tables?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you know, I think some of the kids next to me were cheating because their friend was telling them what the scrambles were like? I tried not to listen.

The Machanga, did you DNF the first solve? If so I was your judge.


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Did you know Dan Cohen is a giant?



- But neither jolly nor green, interestingly enough. Well, I shouldn't say that, he is occasionally green.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Did you know, I think some of the kids next to me were cheating because their friend was telling them what the scrambles were like? I tried not to listen.
> 
> The Machanga, did you DNF the first solve? If so I was your judge.



I DNFd my 3rd 3x3 final. I was the kid in the Green and Black stripes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

- The first 2 hours of the competition I was scared I would get yelled at by Bob Burton, I then remembered he didn't go to this competition?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Did you know, I think some of the kids next to me were cheating because their friend was telling them what the scrambles were like? I tried not to listen.
> 
> The Machanga, did you DNF the first solve? If so I was your judge.



I I heard them. It was during 2x2 and he said "Dude, the first scramble has no colors touching, it sucks!"
"That's sucks for people using Ortega or CLL"


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> - The first 2 hours of the competition I was scared I would get yelled at by Bob Burton, I then remembered he didn't go to this competition?



Why would he yell at you?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 7, 2010)

@Cyrus, I guess.

Did You Know?.....
I sold ~20 cubes there?
Dan Cohen's WR 5x5 a5 was epic?
This Ben Beer guy had a bunch of cool puzzles?
This guy gave me $5 because I let him use my aII?
Dan Cohen looks funny during magic?
I made alot of $$$?
I do better under pressure?
Chester Lian was really good?
I like magic?
I set 5 new PB's?(3x3 OH, 4x4 a5 and single, and Magic a5 and single?)

I met this guy and I don't even know what his name(username is)? He was wearing a grey beanie.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> @Cyrus, I guess.
> 
> 
> I do better under pressure?



I heard you telling your mom that you did really bad in Magic? I was sitting in front of you orange sweatshirt.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> @Cyrus, I guess.
> 
> Did You Know?.....
> I sold ~20 cubes there?
> ...



Who were you? What were you wearing?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > @Cyrus, I guess.
> ...



I did too much magic beforehand. That should probably be " I don't do worse under pressure."

Yeah, I sucked at magic.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > @Cyrus, I guess.
> ...


The short asian one selling mini QJ's, mini Type A's, & Taiyans. Sorry if that description offends you.

When I was watching 4x4x4 BLD I couldn't see the guy's Blindfold, I thought he had a really long mental lock up?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Oh yeah, you sat buy the guy who likes supercubes and had those sucky dogics


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...


Yep.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 7, 2010)

3	Justin Jaffray	Canada	13.94	12.96	12.27	16.13	13.20	12.27 16.13	*13.37*


----------



## KevinK (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you know that three WCA delegates were there?
Did you know that we had to lower the 5x5 time limit to 2:30 due to being behind schedule?
Did you know that many people had to drop 5x5 because they couldn't make the cutoff?
Did you know that if we had more 4x4 judges, then we could've had a higher 5x5 cutoff?
Did you know that Bryan Logan, Shaden Smith, Jim Mertens, and Carson Penticuff can all help tremendously in planning a competition?
Did you know that I've averaged sub-2 for magic since my first competition, but two second penalties delayed my first sub-2 magic average until now?
Did you know that I improved my official BLD success rate by 13.89%?
Did you know that after Dan Cohen broke the 5x5 average world record, I now attend the school at which a world record was broken?
Did you know that the more you scramble mini QJ 4x4's, the more you want to buy one for yourself?
Did you know that Carson Penticuff improves quickly at pyraminx?
Did you know that everyone who placed in BLD got a Hai-Yan cube?
Did you know that KOII is pronounced ko-e?
Did you know that Mike Hughey's Indiana Open is in only three weeks?
Did you know that Shaden likes OH?
Did you know that Jim likes BLD?
Did you know that planning a competition can actually be fun?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

Judging is fun?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

I couldn't participate in my favorite event because I got a 2:37


----------



## JackJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you know...?

I bought a mini QJ 4x4 from Ispinz?
And a taiyan?
I missed 3x3 Finals by .22?
My strorebought with springs is apparently amazing?
I got a 1:53.xy solve on 4x4?
I do better when I'm talking to my judge?
I was standing judging Carson when Dan got his 37.xy 4x4 solve?
He go barely any applause?
I got a 16.xy pyraminx average when I average 22 at home?
I'm fairly certain I got state record for magic at 1.44.
I got Dan's 2 last 5x5 solves on tape?
Justin Jaffray is one of the politest (fail spelling) people I've ever met?
Dan Cohen signed my 6x6?
It was awesome?
I'm done writing this?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Dan Cohen signed my stackmat?
It was my first comp so I knew nobody and just sat there practicing the whole time and browsing?
I got Dan's 4th 5x5 solve on tape?
The tables were too high and the chairs too low so I had to stand during small cubes?
I did amazing in my 2x2 finals and crappy in my 3x3 finals?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

Whenever I sat in a dented chair my times got worse?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Whenever I sat in a dented chair my times got worse?



That's why you should stand?
Should all of our sentences end in question marks?


----------



## kjcellist (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you know...

I was one of five girls competing?
My 2x2 average was 7 seconds lower than usual?
My 3x3 average was 5 seconds lower than usual?
I epic failed on the Y perm in my second solve?
I use the same color scheme as Mike Hughey?
My last name proved to be a great challenge to pronounce?
I convinced my mom to solve a 3x3 for the parent-child team solve?
We got 3rd place?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

My mom thought it was a stupid idea to do a parent-child team solve?


----------



## kjcellist (Feb 7, 2010)

My mom thought the parent-child team solve was a pretty stupid idea too?


----------



## Bob (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> - The first 2 hours of the competition I was scared I would get yelled at by Bob Burton, I then remembered he didn't go to this competition?



I was yelling at you, but I was about 700 miles away so you probably just didn't hear it.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you know my first round 3x3 average was my PB even including all the unofficial averages I've done?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> - The first 2 hours of the competition I was scared I would get yelled at by Bob Burton, I then remembered he didn't go to this competition?



actually you are wrong. I saw Bob there in a Fed Ex jacket... I was quite surprised at seeing him though.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

masterofthe5x5 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > - The first 2 hours of the competition I was scared I would get yelled at by Bob Burton, I then remembered he didn't go to this competition?
> ...



How did Dan change his name?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 7, 2010)

Because I'm an admin.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 7, 2010)

Results are up.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Who was in charge of putting the results onto the WCA database? My pyraminx times aren't up.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 7, 2010)

Oops, I'm an idiot. Pyraminx is up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

5x5x5 Blindfolded is not up.

Edit: Oops, I see my times are in there - they show up on the rankings page and on my personal page, but they don't show up on the competition page. I wonder why?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you know?

I got to judge the last three solves of Dan's 5x5x5 WR average?
Watching Dan do 5x5x5 is fun: it seems like he just looks at it hard, and the cube gets so scared it just starts solving itself? (It appears he stole the power from Frank Morris. )
We actually knew Dan had already broken the WR even before he did his last solve, but we knew he didn't want to know, so we didn't tell him?
It's a good thing, since it really wouldn't have broken the WR because of the Taiwan results?
Shaden needs to practice a bit on his BLD water bottle mastery?
I got some hugs and some "heys"?
Shaden's aunt was an amazingly kind and gracious host?
My first 5x5x5 BLD solve (16:53) was almost a disaster when I got lost doing the corners, but I spent about a minute figuring them out and managed to get it anyway?
My second 5x5x5 BLD solve was fast enough for a WR (15:05), but I made one setup move turn wrong?
My second 4x4x4 BLD solve (8:21) was off by just corner parity; I had memorized that it had parity, but I just simply forgot to do it?
I still have never won a 3x3x3 BLD event, and this is the third time I've lost by only 6 seconds?
Watching Chester turn the cube makes me feel completely incompetent?
I got a 1:3x team BLD solve on my first timed attempt, thanks to Chester calling by just saying the moves?
Justin Jaffray got a 40 second solve on his second try with Chester calling?
Chester can call moves amazingly fast?
I can actually finally do M2 H perms with the Haiyan cube I won yesterday?
I really missed having my family with me?
A few other people there told me they also missed my family?
I can't wait to host the Indiana competition in 3 weeks?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry about that. I put the wrong format for 5x5 BLD--it's fixed now. Hopefully no more mistakes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, Tim!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

Man that WCA profile looks so good bdneath my name.


----------



## Overtime (Feb 7, 2010)

My 2x2 got stolen by a little kid that I had my eye on until the last 10-20 mins
I got a QJ 4x4 and will be getting a Taiyan in the mail from ispinz
I solved my first real 5x5
I achieved my goal of being sub 40 at the comp (although the nervousness ot the better of me and gave me a bad first solve :/)
I solved 10 of 12 edges on a 7x7 before getting stuck.
I got through the day on 3 hours of sleep


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

Overtime;320497
I solved six of eight edges on a 7x7 before getting stuck.
[/QUOTE said:


> >*Facepalm*<, or does 8=12?


----------



## Overtime (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Overtime;320497
> I solved six of eight edges on a 7x7 before getting stuck.
> [/QUOTE said:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Man that WCA profile looks so good bdneath my name.



I know right!


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 8, 2010)

Overtime said:


> My 2x2 got stolen by a little kid that I had my eye on until the last 10-20 mins



Sorry to hear that.... That kid did look suspicious though...


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2010)

Overtime said:


> My 2x2 got stolen by a little kid that I had my eye on until the last 10-20 mins



he gave it back at the end of the competition. Carson Penticuff has it iirc.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 8, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Overtime said:
> 
> 
> > My 2x2 got stolen by a little kid that I had my eye on until the last 10-20 mins
> ...



Which little kid? How did he look...


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 8, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Overtime said:
> ...



Short, brown hair, ~7-8 years old.

I think it was a white ES 2x2.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 8, 2010)

um...more specific?


----------



## Overtime (Feb 8, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


his description is pretty good, was with his dad or something, it was just a standard Japanese(Magenta instead of orange?) color scheme white ES 2x2. He'd pop by every 5-10 mins asking one of the people at the table to solve it for him. lighter tan skin tone, I want to say at least 3'6"-4' tall.


----------



## blah (Feb 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> DYK?
> • Blah is selling haiyans? ($5,000 a cube)


WTF are you talking about?



Cyrus C. said:


> • iSpinz mom looks like Blah when she's wearing a coat? (I mistook her for him 3 times.)


WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?



Cyrus C. said:


> Judging is fun?


Especially when you don't.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 8, 2010)

Great competition!
I did horrible in everything except first round 3x3. My best competition average was 14.2 but I got 12.82. 
I LOVE the Haiyan cube I won!
And my mom is good at following instructions! We got like a 2:18 in the parent child team solve thanks to a PLL skip. 
Thanks to all involved in the competition and see you hopefully at Indiana!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Overtime said:
> 
> 
> > My 2x2 got stolen by a little kid that I had my eye on until the last 10-20 mins
> ...





Overtime said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



doesn't anyone read my posts?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you know.....

I hung out with my brother on Friday night?
He doesn't actually live in Chicago, but got stranded at O'Hare while travelling?
And we ate a pizza place that had the ambiance of a laundromat?
And I had to drop him off at 4 AM?
There was a cop at the school when I arrived, so I went to the other lot?
We didn't use the stage because it takes time to get people to go up, and you can't see cubes well from the ground?
We had more timers and displays, but wouldn't have had enough judges to fill them?
During parent/child teamsolve, we were gathering 4x4's and scrambling them, so we didn't really waste time?
5x5 had to be limited because many people didn't want to help judge/scramble and we were falling behind?
Judging/scrambling is good to do if you want to host your own competition?
I can totally take on Shaden when he's blindfolded?
And so can a water bottle?
Shaden's aunt in a great host?
Chester now has a bucket list?


----------



## Carson (Feb 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Overtime said:
> ...



Actually, Shaden's cousin has it because we couldn't figure out who it belonged to.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 8, 2010)

Carson said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



I'll retrieve that for you. Send me a pm.


----------



## blah (Feb 8, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Chester now has a bucket list?


Awesome


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 8, 2010)

blah said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > DYK?
> ...



My noobish friend asked you if you were selling them, he said you said, "Ya, $5,000."


----------



## Overtime (Feb 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> b;ah b;ah
> 
> he gave it back at the end of the competition. Carson Penticuff has it iirc.





Overtime said:


> blah



doesn't anyone read my posts?[/QUOTE] Sorry missed it


----------



## Bryan (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/chicago/scrambles/


----------



## keggerius (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, Ben Beer here, the guy with the supercubes and the crappy dogics. If anyone ended up with a 3x3 with cubesmith textured tiles and wondered where it came from, it's mine. If you find it you can contact me or just bring it to the Indiana Winter 2010 if you're going.


----------

